# Have a good day, bye bye (telefon)



## devastator2

Hi,

How to say when you start telephone conversation and ending, few versions please. F.e. Hi, good morning, have a good day, bay bay, good bay et cetera.

Thanks


----------



## qetu

Hi, 

It's pretty straightforward. When you're answering the phone you can just say "haló". If you're in an office or some place similar you can say your name or the name of the the company you work for (or the name of the department etc.).

The greetings are pretty much the same as in a normal conversation. If you want to be formal you say "dobrý den", if you're talking to a friend you use "ahoj", "čau" or something like that.

If you want to ask who's calling, you can say "Kdo volá?"
If you're the one who's calling and you want to introduce yourself, you say "Dobrý den, u telefonu devastator2."

To say goodbye in a formal conversation you say "na shledanou", in an informal one it's "ahoj" again. 
If you want to say something different I guess you could say something like "pěkný zbytek dne" (= have a good day).

Hope that was at least a bit helpful


----------



## devastator2

thank that was really good answer )) that i expect  in Slovak it will be the same way or I need to ask on Slavak section??


----------



## jazyk

Kdo volá? - Kto volá?
U telefonu - Pri telefóne.
Pekný zbýtek dne - Pekný zvyšok dňa.
Na shledanou - Do videnia.

All the other Czech words in post 2 are also Slovak.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

devastator2,

Since this is the Czech forum, any questions about Slovak telephone etiquette belong in THIS thread.


----------

